# Screwdriver for Tudor Black Bay



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, I initially took one link out of my Tudor BB diver using my standard Cousins watch screwdriver set. It worked ok and didnt require a huge amount of torque but I did notice the screwdriver blade is a lot thiner than the bracelet pin slot. I thought to myself if I have to do that again ill get a better fitting tool. Its not the BB58 I have its the original big chunky one if that makes a difference.

I find the square edge of the bracelet clasp digs in my wrist and I am going to move the odd link (as id only removed one) to the other side of the clasp to see if that helps.

Ive looked online and there seems to be people offering normal screwdrivers like I have or 'Rolex' bracelet tools at silly money.

Can anyone offer a specific tool, manufacturer, model etc that they have used for this bracelet and can vouch for?

I know I am looking for a 90° blade as opposed to a tapered screw driver but want an exact model recomendation if possible. Id be happy to just buy the blade and use one of my own handles aswell. I really dont think this needs to be something thats costs he earth.

Thanks


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

I've got a set similar to this good value for money.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-swiss-style-sets-rotating-stands

i notice you said you've got a Cousins set. Really can't understand why you would need anything bigger or even as big as a 2.5 mm 3mm head for any bracelet?


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Its the thickness and shape of the screwdriver blade that is the problem. If you take a standard screwdriver, the correct width of the bracelet pin slot. you will find the screwdriver blade thickness is a lot thinner than the bracelet pin slot width.

A standard screwdriver is also tapered/wedge shaped. This mismatch between bracelet pin slot and screwdriver tip means the screw driver tip can twist within the bracelet pin slot causing damage.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You can buy parallel sided screwdrivers, which are a bit more than standard ones...

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/cousins-parallel-stainless-stee

...but for a one off, why not take a spare tapered blade of the correct width, then file or grind the tip down to the relevant thickness?


----------

